# RC Boat



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Does anyone use RC boats for fishing freshwater?


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

It's been done. There is one that I've seen advertised where the rod is also the transmitter but it won't even handle a small bluegill. There is also one item that mounts on the rear of most electric boats and you use your own fishing tackle to attach the line and run the boat out to your hot spot. The line detaches once you get a hit.


----------

